# Rock retaining wall with weeds



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Hopefully this is the right subforum. I have a rock retaining wall in my backyard. The "shelf" is all weeds. I'm going to kill the weeds, remove some of the soil and put down new mulch. Since this isn't a paver retaining wall, there are openings in-between the rocks with soil and weeds/grass. What can I do to keep the weeds out and make the openings look better?

And yes, those are stairs that go nowhere lol


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would plant sedum/ chicks and hens in there and use a pre-emergent in the spring to keep the weeds out. Google sedum garden. Best part is they are very easy to grow and require little water or fert.

Edit to add:
Some photos in here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5253


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Very cool idea. Thank you


----------

